# Hardware On Pre-Order



## YeOldeOke (4/9/21)

A while back we tried to accommodate forum members with special requests, but it quickly devolved into a time-consuming back and forth with no real results.

When I build our supplier orders, there are very often items that catch my eye but would decide not to stock for various reasons - there are limits to everything. I do not spend time researching these items, but will put them in this thread in future, for what it's worth, in case someone may be interested in them.

I will bring it in for you on an pre-order basis - you EFT me the money before I add them to my order, and I will give you a non-binding ETA. I will not stock it nor guarantee/support it. Because of this it will be cheaper.

I cannot spend too much time on lengthy back and forth about the items. Color etc. will be confirmed and then you decide to EFT the money or not, end of story.

You can post items you may want that's not in the list, if you are serious. Please understand I have many irons in the fire and cannot spend too much time on it. I source from China, so no US/UK sourced items.

Make a short post about the item, when I do orders I will scan though them and reply to only those I can get.


This week I can offer (you may find them cheaper locally on specials, or you may not -no idea, haven't researched it)

Dovpo Odin 200 Box Mod R1210
Smok Scar-18 230W Box Mod R564
Smok Scar-18 Mod Kit with TFV9 Tank Atomizer 6.5ml R770
Geekvape Obelisk 200 Mod Kit 5.5ml R920
Geekvape Obelisk 200 Mod R685
Lost Vape Hyperion DNA100C Mod R2132
Aspire Mixx sbs Box Mod R951
Aspire Nautilus 2S Tank Atomizer 2.6ml R430

Deadline for money in our account is Wednesday 8h Sept Rough ETA - End September. Shipping to your door by Courier Guy JHB/PTA area R70 everywhere else R125

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/9/21)

@YeOldeOke Thats mighty kind of you good sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/21)

SXK Supbox 70W Sevo Pod Mod Kit R548.60
Steam Crave Hadron Pro DNA 250C Mod Kit with Aromamizer Ragnar RDTA R3620


----------



## Paul33 (4/9/21)

Appreciate the effort you put in @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (4/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> SXK Supbox Sevo70W/DNA60W Pod Mod Kit 5ml R548.60
> Steam Crave Hadron Pro DNA 250C Box Mod Kit with Aromamizer Ragnar RDTA 1600mAh 25ml R3932



HI @YeOldeOke , is this price correct on the DNA 60 supbox?


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/21)

@Jengz My mistake, the DNA option is out of stock, the 70W is in stock. Corrected. As I said, I am not researching these items.

It is the 70W SBS.


----------



## Jengz (4/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Jengz My mistake, the DNA option is out of stock, the 70W is in stock. Corrected. As I said, I am not researching these items.
> 
> It is the 70W SBS.


It is still a killer price for that mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/21)

@Jengz I see there's a thread about it and the C word being bandied about. Wasn't aware of that. This AFAIK is not a clone of anything? So what's the hulabaloo about?


----------



## Jengz (4/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Jengz I see there's a thread about it and the C word being bandied about. Wasn't aware of that. This AFAIK is not a clone of anything? So what's the hulabaloo about?


Sxk started off as a clone company, well at least that is what I think. They still do clone a lot of products but the supbox is their own and therefore is not a clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/21)

Please don't PM me for items to source. As I said, post them here and when I order I will scan through them and reply to those I can source. I know this sounds shitty, but I can't go into lots of individual back and forth again. The only way this will work is if it is handled efficiently. Please understand I am not trying to be rude but I will forthwith not answer PM's for sourcing.

If you want something on my list a PM will be necessary and understandable of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/9/21)

@YeOldeOke 1x SXK Supbox in black for me pls. I have sent PM for EFT details.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)

hi @YeOldeOke , not sure if you have contacts for this, looking for a Signature Tips SQ217 Squonk Mod, full black

thank you in advance


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/9/21)

vicTor said:


> hi @YeOldeOke , not sure if you have contacts for this, looking for a Signature Tips SQ217 Squonk Mod, full black
> 
> thank you in advance


Can't find I'm afraid.

Our order is finalized so cannot add anything this round. Keep posting if you want something and we may include it in the next.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (9/9/21)

Looking for the Ambition mods converter sbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/9/21)

Can you try get these.


Uwell Havok V1 pod Cartridge 4ml (0.25ohm) or just the empty pod cartridge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonySC (10/9/21)

Will I be shot if I post a clone of a newly released but pretty much unknown rdta?


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/9/21)

TonySC said:


> Will I be shot if I post a clone of a newly released but pretty much unknown rdta?


@TonySC We won't bring in clones, sorry. Not holier than thou, personally I've used a few clones through the years, just won't associate All Day Vapes with clones or fakes (which is why there are certain big brand batteries we don't carry - market is flooded with fakes) Also illegal AFAIK.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TonySC (11/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @TonySC We won't bring in clones, sorry. Not holier than thou, personally I've used a few clones through the years, just won't associate All Day Vapes with clones or fakes (which is why there are certain big brand batteries we don't carry - market is flooded with fakes) Also illegal AFAIK.



That's totally understandable, and usually I wouldn't have asked.  But I had to try given the potentially game-changing nature of this yet unknown gem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spink (23/9/21)

@YeOldeOke Hi, just wondering if you would be willing to bring in a a topside dual replacement body and replacement battery door. Since you already stock some Dovpo products and they offer it on their actual website as a product. It is pretty niche, but I have a perfectly fine topside dual which can't keep the batteries in. Seems like such a waste to let it go when there is a repair option available.


If it's something you would be willing to bring in, I'm looking for:

1x SE Body variant - Black with blue splatter (otherwise any of the SE body colours (splatter variants) will do)
1x Battery door


Thanks


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/11/21)

adriaanh said:


> Can you try get these.
> 
> 
> Uwell Havok V1 pod Cartridge 4ml (0.25ohm) or just the empty pod cartridge


@adriaanh 
Still need this? 
Standard version with topslide - R120 ea if you pay upfront. (plus shipping) in stock. Problem is it's not clear if it comes with coil or not.


----------



## adriaanh (9/11/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @adriaanh
> Still need this?
> Standard version with topslide - R120 ea if you pay upfront. (plus shipping) in stock. Problem is it's not clear if it comes with coil or not.


PM Sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (17/2/22)

Hi @YeOldeOke do you still offer this service?


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y Dec/Jan was a fiasco with ETA's, so we decided not to do pre-orders with an ETA attached. Just damages our reputation because of delays beyond our control. 

Just finalised an order today, so will not be ordering again for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y Dec/Jan was a fiasco with ETA's, so we decided not to do pre-orders with an ETA attached. Just damages our reputation because of delays beyond our control.
> 
> Just finalised an order today, so will not be ordering again for a while.


Hey @YeOldeOke totally understand and not a problem  I can appreciate the issues around the delays and wouldn't put that on you, rather on the inept customs/duties officers, and sars officers wanting to audit containers for days on end. I'll keep an eye out and post here should I want to get something not offered locally. Like that hadron 250c combo looks amazing. Thank you for your reply I appreciate your time sir. No issues with the order already being placed. I understand it's not a continual thing


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey @YeOldeOke totally understand and not a problem  I can appreciate the issues around the delays and wouldn't put that on you, rather on the inept customs/duties officers, and sars officers wanting to audit containers for days on end. I'll keep an eye out and post here should I want to get something not offered locally. Like that hadron 250c combo looks amazing. Thank you for your reply I appreciate your time sir. No issues with the order already being placed. I understand it's not a continual thing


@Spunk3yMunk3y There are some Hadron mods incoming, but not the DNA's. I'll keep you in mind next time though.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y et al. Which reminds me, we are clearing out our DNA mods, all the Dovpo Riva's have gone but there still a coupla Lost Vape Thelema 250C's left.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod/

R1950 if you pay by manual EFT.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

I just want 510 driptips , these small 510 that look like a cold nipple are so uncomfortable! If ever you order again, please, I beg you, get a few 510 drip tips that are more in the style of @Rob Fisher on his Dwarvs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> I just want 510 driptips , these small 510 that look like a cold nipple are so uncomfortable! If ever you order again, please, I beg you, get a few 510 drip tips that are more in the style of @Rob Fisher on his Dwarvs


@Munro31 Some pics will help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

I'll check quick and post here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

Anything that is this kind of height will do, vaping with a beard is difficult when the driptip is short

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y et al. Which reminds me, we are clearing out our DNA mods, all the Dovpo Riva's have gone but there still a coupla Lost Vape Thelema 250C's left.
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/lost-vape-thelema-dna250c-box-mod/
> 
> R1950 if you pay by manual EFT.


Amazing price, thank you for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

Or something like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

@Munro31 OK... Haven't seen those particular ones around. Now which ones look like a cold nipple?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Amazing price, thank you for the heads up


@Spunk3yMunk3y & whoever is interested. Just drop it into the cart and choose pay by manual EFT and I will adjust the price.


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

I've got a few 510 drip tips incoming, not sure if they'll be suitable. They'll be on the site soonish.


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

cold nipples:


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I've got a few 510 drip tips incoming, not sure if they'll be suitable. They'll be on the site soonish.


Awesome, I'll keep my eyes open, it just needs to keep my fuzzy lips off my tank, then I'll be happy


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Or something like this
> View attachment 250514


These won't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> Awesome, I'll keep my eyes open, it just needs to keep my fuzzy lips off my tank, then I'll be happy


I've added you to my notify list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 250515
> View attachment 250516
> cold nipples:


These I have, never got round to adding them to the site. If you're interested in that type I will let you have some info in the next coupla days.


/edit. Oh, hahaha that's cold nipples. OK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> These I have, never got round to adding them to the site. If you're interested in that type I will let you have some info in the next coupla days.
> 
> 
> /edit. Oh, hahaha that's cold nipples. OK


Wahaha, yip cold nipples!


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> These won't be a problem.


That's great news, I'll definitely take them!


----------



## adriaanh (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> These I have, never got round to adding them to the site. If you're interested in that type I will let you have some info in the next coupla days.
> 
> 
> /edit. Oh, hahaha that's cold nipples. OK


Please let me know as well.
Looking for these as well that @Munro31 is looking for.


----------



## adriaanh (17/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I've added you to my notify list.


Please add me as well, also looking for these 510's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/2/22)

Munro31 said:


> That's great news, I'll definitely take them!


Don't think I have those, maybe. But I'll keep em in mind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (6/3/22)

Hope you can get these from your supplier 

http://www.steamcrave.com/products/hadron-plus-dna250c-combo-98








Hadron Mini DNA100C Combo


Hadron Mini DNA100C Combo




www.steamcrave.com





These look like really nice DNA combos and they do 21700 batts


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/3/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hope you can get these from your supplier
> 
> http://www.steamcrave.com/products/hadron-plus-dna250c-combo-98
> 
> ...



@Spunk3yMunk3y Nice kit, but too pricey for most. That kit will be R4200-R4500. Leather sleeve another R360

We can bring it in for you on a pre-order of course.

Placing next order very soon. Kit with leather sleeve R4500 if you pay up front by EFT. Mod only R3500.

Not many in stock, anyone wants one must move soon!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/3/22)

So only 15 people want it? The window is closing soon!


Someone asked me about the Abyss Ether RBA and I really can't remember who.  Please contact me soon.


----------

